# VAC 2 payment request



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All

I was requested by my case officer to make the VAC 2 payment as my wife (secondary applicant) does not have functional English as per DIBP. As per the DIBP website second installment if applicable needs to be paid before the Visa can be granted.

So does this means I have a PR for me and her on the way? and is it a kind of pre confirmation? or there can be a rejection at this stage too.

Waiting for your reply

Thanks
Amit


----------



## bsofu (Mar 5, 2012)

Your visa will be granted in a few days after you make the VAC2 payment. Congrats


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

bsofu said:


> Your visa will be granted in a few days after you make the VAC2 payment. Congrats


Thank You for the reply.
Did you also go through the same?

Amit


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

They only require vac 2 if you are to get the grant. Its not payable if you are refused. You should get the visa pretty soon after the payment is cleared.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

_shel said:


> They only require vac 2 if you are to get the grant. Its not payable if you are refused. You should get the visa pretty soon after the payment is cleared.


Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge) 

In his attached invoice mentioned webaddress www.postbillpay.com.au and Billpay Code: xxx, Reference: xxxxx

but same time in his another attachement mentioned The ELC is any payment required for the applicant to undertake the English language training and is made directly to the English language provider in the relevant State or Territory where the sponsor resides. 


Anyone?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge)
> 
> In his attached invoice mentioned webaddress www.postbillpay.com.au and Billpay Code: xxx, Reference: xxxxx
> 
> ...


*Seniors ??*

I guess the VAC2 fee is around 5K.
Per post above, i think it would be split and paid to 2 parties.

Maq_Qatar: Please provide the fee amount to be paid 2 both parties.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> *Seniors ??*
> 
> I guess the VAC2 fee is around 5K.
> Per post above, i think it would be split and paid to 2 parties.
> ...


total amount is $4885, I can pay in one shot i have that limit but problem is how to pay.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> total amount is $4885, I can pay in one shot i have that limit but problem is how to pay.


Maq_qatar - Can you provide more details ??

Do you need to split and make payment ??

Did you get the invoice of single amount 4.8K to be paid ??
Or 2 separate invoices.

As I understand, the first one can be paid at the Aus biller website through card.

Please elaborate. Down the line I would be also taking this path.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Maq_qatar - Can you provide more details ??
> 
> Do you need to split and make payment ??
> 
> ...


I don't want to split this payment. This is only one invoice for $4885. 

one website name already mentioned in last post.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there anyone who has made VAC2 payment ??
Please let us know the steps to make this payment based on your experience.

Thank !


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Thank You for the reply.
> Did you also go through the same?
> 
> Amit


*Amitk0703: Can you tell how did you pay VAC2 payment ??
Was it a single transaction ??*


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge)
> 
> In his attached invoice mentioned webaddress www.postbillpay.com.au and Billpay Code: xxx, Reference: xxxxx
> 
> ...


*
maq_qatar: Can you tell how did you pay VAC2 payment ??
Was it a single transaction ??*


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> maq_qatar: Can you tell how did you pay VAC2 payment ??
> Was it a single transaction ??


I paid by credit card using the same website mentioned in the invoice.

Yes i paid as single transaction and sent confirmation to my CO. I will update you if i receive any further communication.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> maq_qatar: Can you tell how did you pay VAC2 payment ??
> Was it a single transaction ??


Did you pay vac2 fees?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

once you pay you will get the visas for you and your family. Congrats !

This is ONLY requested when everything has been processed successfully


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> once you pay you will get the visas for you and your family. Congrats !
> 
> This is ONLY requested when everything has been processed successfully


Thanks x, i am expecting grant in coming week

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I need to pay VAC2 for my wife but does not know how VAC2 looks like? is it an invoice on my name? or her name? can pay through the IMMI account? I have not received it but it would be great if it comes under my name ( primary applicant as 2nd installment) .
anyone?


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

*VAC2 invoice*

hi guys,
I just noticed by CO that need to pay VAC2 for my wife, I don`t know how VAC2 looks like? it is an invoice on my name (primary applicant)? or on her name? can pay it though IMMI account? 

Anyone?


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

It's a PDF invoice. At the bottom of the invoice you have Billpay code and Reference no. which is to be used while making the payment.

You can pay by

- on the internet (Credit / Debit / Forex card)
- Bank Cheque

Regards


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

gurumurthal said:


> It's a PDF invoice. At the bottom of the invoice you have Billpay code and Reference no. which is to be used while making the payment.
> 
> You can pay by
> 
> ...


Thanks, It is on my name or my wife`s name? Can pay it through the IMMI account?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

maroubra1982 said:


> Thanks, It is on my name or my wife`s name? Can pay it through the IMMI account?


pay with any person's card, your's, your wife's, anyone's ...... (not a stolen card though lol  ) 

and no you cannot pay through ImmiAccount


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi gain guys,

I am asking about the VAC2 invoice and how it looks like, because my employer will pay it if its on my name (primary applicant) not my wife (secondary application who does not has IELTS), so for those who have received VAC2 invoice recently, could you please advise me that how VAC2 looks like? I found something similar in web but did not get me question` answer.

Anyone?


----------



## maroubra1982 (Apr 10, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> pay with any person's card, your's, your wife's, anyone's ...... (not a stolen card though lol  )
> 
> and no you cannot pay through ImmiAccount


 I am asking about the VAC2 invoice and how it looks like, because my employer will pay it if its on my name (primary applicant) not my wife (secondary application who does not has IELTS), so for those who have received VAC2 invoice recently, could you please advise me that how VAC2 looks like? I found something similar in web but did not get me question` answer.


----------



## neerajaset71 (Feb 5, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> pay with any person's card, your's, your wife's, anyone's ...... (not a stolen card though lol  )
> 
> and no you cannot pay through ImmiAccount


You can pay through immi also. go to manage payment section and if CO has sent you invoice with postpaybill code and ref in email, you will find one invoice here too but for BPaycode and ref. Your client id and customer no. will remain same. Only last digit in ur reference would vary in both invoice. 
It takes 1.08% surcharge on AUD4885, similar like ur visa lodge fee if u pay from immi. You can pay in either way. My advise, go with email invoice and pay on aus postbill site. save surcharge. After 2-3 days payments will get cleared and reached DIBP and they will grant you visa.


----------



## missemma2005 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi guys, just a quick question: How long did you have to wait for CO to send invoice? It's been almost a week for me. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh (Sep 14, 2016)

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys, just a quick question: How long did you have to wait for CO to send invoice? It's been almost a week for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


I requested CO to send me an Invoice on 22/08/16, and the Invoice was sent to me on 07/09/16. I did ring them in the morning, enquiring about the Invoice status and received it in teh evening. If you haven't received it yet, try calling them.


----------



## sanranjan12345 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Grant after vac2*

Hi guys
I have paid vac2 for my dependent mother on 4th Oct 2016. I haven't received any payment acknowledgement on my immi account, I even mailed dibp twice and also called them once but no response. I don't know what is going on, is it normal? 
Its one month now and no update.

Thanks


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was requested by my case officer to make the VAC 2 payment as my wife (secondary applicant) does not have functional English as per DIBP. As per the DIBP website second installment if applicable needs to be paid before the Visa can be granted.
> 
> ...


Hi Amit,

Have you received this request after submitted IELTS result of your spouse or before it???

Any senior member pls guide as when DIBP usually send VAC 2 payment request? I have submitted IELTS exam registration receipt of my spouse and awaiting result yet. Will they send me VAC 2 payment request before my spouse IELTS result???

Regards,


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Have you received this request after submitted IELTS result of your spouse or before it???
> 
> ...


Any answer???


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

VAC2 will be send only when your application is ready for grant with all docs expect functional English requirement.

Functional English can be proved either by : PTE/IELTS or Letter from College.

If your spouse can get functional level in IELTS then its good enough else try to get a letter from Univ as backup option.



shjuthani said:


> Any answer???


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

I have received my spouse ielts result. But it is only 3 band. What should I do???

I may pay for functional English requirement if DIBP asks for it. Should I submit this IELTS result???

Regards


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

shjuthani said:


> I have received my spouse ielts result. But it is only 3 band. What should I do???
> 
> I may pay for functional English requirement if DIBP asks for it. Should I submit this IELTS result???
> 
> Regards


Hi all,

I have submitted my spouse result...

When can I expect the revert for VAC2 payment request???

Regards,


----------



## SanBil (Nov 22, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> once you pay you will get the visas for you and your family. Congrats !
> 
> This is ONLY requested when everything has been processed successfully


Do everyone have to pay VAC2 fee? what is it about?


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

SanBil said:


> Do everyone have to pay VAC2 fee? what is it about?


I have one question. If we mention Function English = "NO" in the visa application
will CO ask for proof of Functional English or directly ask for VAC2 payment?


----------



## hanuman.saini (Aug 27, 2016)

dvh said:


> I requested CO to send me an Invoice on 22/08/16, and the Invoice was sent to me on 07/09/16. I did ring them in the morning, enquiring about the Invoice status and received it in teh evening. If you haven't received it yet, try calling them.


what are the contact number for GSM Adelaide


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

*Urgent inputs needed please*

Hi All,
I did VAC2 payment and it is nearly a day now. I checked in Manage Payment in immiaccount, it says for VAC2 invoice status as Awaiting Payment. I just checked my travel card, which I had used for paying my VAC2 fees and its mini-statement has the line for VAC2 with debit of 4885 AUD and Transaction Status as Unsettled. I had used my same travel card for my 189 visa application fees and its row is showing Transaction Status as Settled. I used PostBillPay for paying my VAC2 fees and my travel card was debited with 4885 AUD for my VAC2 payment.

So the query I have is - what should I do now to get the transaction status for VAC2 as Settled? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## PK007 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi,

Can someone please suggest which one is more conveneient and fast procedure for VAC2 payment.
1. Make payment using invoice details on Aus bill pay..
Or
2. Use Immi account link and make payment.

Waiting for your kind reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shali1481 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi, anyone else lodged for Visa on Sept and still waiting for CO to send the invoice for VAC 2? CO had contacted twice in Oct for form 80. Replied immediately through agent rhe next day. However from Oct till now no further request or invoice from CO. Does anyone know why they take this long to provide the invoice.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi All, 

Just got a request for VAC2, and asked that I am ready for it, I saw a lot in the form that if VAC2 request arrives, means that it is near to issue visa, did anybody has experience whether had further questions regarding after the VAC2 request? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got a request for VAC2, and asked that I am ready for it, I saw a lot in the form that if VAC2 request arrives, means that it is near to issue visa, did anybody has experience whether had further questions regarding after the VAC2 request?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have not heard of any queries after the intimation for vac 2 payment

However, the grant is not immediate and may still tak a few weeks and maybe even months 

Cheers


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks,

One last Q, I sent the email to Gsm, shall I also click the button in immi account that I acknowledge the submission of “missing info”, should I click the button?

What do you advise

Kindest regards


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi guys, after replying to no.reply.gsm for VAC2 fee payment on mail how much time it takes for the next communication.? When will the invoice be sent.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi guys, after replying to no.reply.gsm for VAC2 fee payment on mail how much time it takes for the next communication.? When will the invoice be sent.?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Hey kodaan
Did you receive the payment voucher and if so congrats. Can you please tell me when did you lodge your visa.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi I lodged visa on 29/06, CO contact on 15th Nov. 
I haven't yet received the invoice, yesterday I sent them an email on no.reply ID but only got an automated response. Do I need to click the "information provided" button and only then invoice will be shown in my profile.????
Someone who has done this can explain .?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys anyone.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi I lodged visa on 29/06, CO contact on 15th Nov.
> I haven't yet received the invoice, yesterday I sent them an email on no.reply ID but only got an automated response. Do I need to click the "information provided" button and only then invoice will be shown in my profile.????
> Someone who has done this can explain .?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


If you were contacted for functional English evidence, and you have replied that you are ready to make the vac 2 payment, then you will have to press the IP button
Then only the CO will start processing your invoice

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks NB, doing same now! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> If you were contacted for functional English evidence, and you have replied that you are ready to make the vac 2 payment, then you will have to press the IP button
> 
> Then only the CO will start processing your invoice
> 
> ...


Did press the IP button. Status showing further assessment (earlier it was initial assessment).
Till now no reply let's watch and wait.!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Start packing and planning to make a move. Party hard and celebrate pre Christmas gift.👏👏


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Still haven't got reply from CO regarding Invoice for VAC2. How much time it takes normally.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Still haven't got reply from CO regarding Invoice for VAC2. How much time it takes normally.?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Are you expecting the reply instantaneously ?
If so, you have applied to the wrong country
Be prepared to wait for months for the CO to answer especially as its near the holiday season

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm ready to wait patiently there is no problem there, once I can see invoice and pay the fee I can wait for long also. 

I just want to do my part and then I will wait!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I just want to know the normal time after sending them mail regarding VAC2 FEE.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> I'm ready to wait patiently there is no problem there, once I can see invoice and pay the fee I can wait for long also.
> 
> I just want to do my part and then I will wait!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


To generate the invoice, the CO has to see your file
There is nothing like normal nowadays 
When he will see it is anybody’s guess

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys, today I got the invoice for VAC2 fee payment. CO has changed although. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Payment done! Now wait for the grant! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

All the best..


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Payment done! Now wait for the grant!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi,

Did u get your grant? I received mail for VAC2/English proof on 23rd Dec19 & I replied same day for VAC2 payment consent, but haven't received invoice yet.

I had mailed to no.reply email id and confirmed "Information Provided" button on immi account.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, no I haven't yet got my grant. Have you pressed the Information provided button below docs attachment slide in our immiaccount.? If no then you need to do it. Also one more thing you can take care is upload a simple word/pdf doc as an attachment in immiaccount stating your desire to opt for VAC2 fee instead of PTE. I enquired Iscah whether only sending mail is enough and they were of the view that sometimes it may not be enough so they recommended uploading a letter as well. I mailed DHA regarding VAC2 on 8th on No.reply id also on 9th I mailed same thing to [email protected] and on 10th Dec. I uploaded the letter in my spouse's docs section. I got invoice on 17th Dec. 


As it's holidays period so I would say wait atleast till 10th Jan. It will surely come. 

Good luck for your grant!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi, no I haven't yet got my grant. Have you pressed the Information provided button below docs attachment slide in our immiaccount.? If no then you need to do it. Also one more thing you can take care is upload a simple word/pdf doc as an attachment in immiaccount stating your desire to opt for VAC2 fee instead of PTE. I enquired Iscah whether only sending mail is enough and they were of the view that sometimes it may not be enough so they recommended uploading a letter as well. I mailed DHA regarding VAC2 on 8th on No.reply id also on 9th I mailed same thing to [email protected] and on 10th Dec. I uploaded the letter in my spouse's docs section. I got invoice on 17th Dec.
> 
> 
> As it's holidays period so I would say wait atleast till 10th Jan. It will surely come.
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing the info & Wish you the speedy grant. 

Yes, I had uploaded pdf copy of my email consent for VAC2 payment under other documents section of my spouse and pressed the Information provided button on same day. I will send mail to "[email protected] " as well.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Today immitracker reported 489 grant on 2nd Jan with Vac2 contact on 18th Dec. So may be soon we will get it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Today immitracker reported 489 grant on 2nd Jan with Vac2 contact on 18th Dec. So may be soon we will get it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed and hopefully you get it soon.


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

No revert from CO yet for invoice..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Satgua said:


> No revert from CO yet for invoice..


When you replied?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh got it. You did on 23rd Dec. It's been a long wait for me too as even after a month has passed since I paid the fees and no response from DHA. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Oh got it. You did on 23rd Dec. It's been a long wait for me too as even after a month has passed since I paid the fees and no response from DHA.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I got my invoice today 

Made payment via immi account today.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Satgua said:


> I got my invoice today
> 
> Made payment via immi account today.


Hope we can get the golden mail soon  
I had made the payment in December itself and yet to hear anything from them. So be ready for a lengthy period of waiting. However I wish you can get it soon and Don't have to wait like me. 
Keep updated regarding any progress. Cheers!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Kodaan did you get your grant or not yet


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Kodaan did you get your grant or not yet


Not yet mate! I'm thinking of submitting feedback via immiaccount. It's getting silly now!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Satgua said:


> I got my invoice today
> 
> Made payment via immi account today.


Any update on your case mate.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Got my 489 grant guys! After 40 days of Vac2 payment. Hope you guys can get it soon and don't have to wait this much.


Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Kodaan did you get your grant or not yet


Yeah mate! Got it today on a Sunday! Aussie day & Indian Republic Day!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Happy for you. Celebrate and party hard and keep us in prayers too. Any verification happened??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Happy for you. Celebrate and party hard and keep us in prayers too. Any verification happened??


I hope you get it soon too. No EV happened though. I provided all docs for 5 points that I claimed for employment. R&R & reference letter on company's letterhead, form 26AS, form 16 for one year that was taxable, EPF docs for whole period, bank statements for complete period, salary slips 1 each for a quarter for all 3 year's.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Great and i am not claiming any points for work but still i submitted all documents related to my work. Hopefully i get it soon as i am also going to opt for VAC 2 payment in case co contact happens.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> Great and i am not claiming any points for work but still i submitted all documents related to my work. Hopefully i get it soon as i am also going to opt for VAC 2 payment in case co contact happens.


If you have already decided to go through VAC2 way then you might draft a letter and attach to your spouse's section, showing your intentions and let them know so when CO contact comes they may also sent the invoice along with it. It may save some time between CO contact and invoice receipt. 
Cheers mate!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I will ask my agent to do on my behalf as he is taking care of my file.


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Yeah mate! Got it today on a Sunday! Aussie day & Indian Republic Day!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats.. I too got my golden mail today (189). Mine was quick though (6 days after VAC2 payment)


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Satgua said:


> Congrats.. I too got my golden mail today (189). Mine was quick though (6 days after VAC2 payment)


Hey mate, congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> I will ask my agent to do on my behalf as he is taking care of my file.


Hi mate, any update from your side.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

Hi few clarification
CO contacted two weeks before and asked for my wife functional english. I requested my agent to proceed for VAC payment and the mail has been already sent to no reply GSM. What's next. Bcoz my agent said wait for reply. 


In earlier post mentioned I need to press as soon as I send mail

"I confirm I have provided information as requested" and submit my application.

Do I need to draft a letter and say I am ready to pay VAC and replied to mail and submit my application after replying to noreplygsm or simple submit my application?


Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

rjsr said:


> Hi few clarification
> CO contacted two weeks before and asked for my wife functional english. I requested my agent to proceed for VAC payment and the mail has been already sent to no reply GSM. What's next. Bcoz my agent said wait for reply.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you should leave it to your agent. If he has requested then you should trust him.
Can we know your details please of occupation and whether offshore or onshore?


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

It's more about understanding on how system works. I have been chasing agent continuously two week to send email for VAC2 payment. If anything went wrong bcoz of negligence it's on me. So better I will have more clarification rather than simply trusting. There is nothing wrong in understanding the system.
If anyone share your previous experience on this situation really helps

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

rjsr said:


> It's more about understanding on how system works. I have been chasing agent continuously two week to send email for VAC2 payment. If anything went wrong bcoz of negligence it's on me. So better I will have more clarification rather than simply trusting. There is nothing wrong in understanding the system.
> If anyone share your previous experience on this situation really helps
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I do understand this but no worries mate sometimes it takes time for co to send you invoice but you can't do much. As far as I know sometimes it can take a month or more for co to do so. Soon you will be granted visa now. Congrats in advance

Can you please tell me if you are onshore or offshore and if your occupation is non medical related or it's so as I am also waiting for invoice for vac2 but haven't heard anything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjsr said:


> It's more about understanding on how system works. I have been chasing agent continuously two week to send email for VAC2 payment. If anything went wrong bcoz of negligence it's on me. So better I will have more clarification rather than simply trusting. There is nothing wrong in understanding the system.
> If anyone share your previous experience on this situation really helps
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


I don’t understand why you have appointed the agent in the first place if you don’t trust his competence 
Let the agent do the work or apply yourself
No harm in being knowledgeable but that doesn’t mean getting paranoid at every stage
You still have a long wait ahead of you

Cheers


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand why you have appointed the agent in the first place if you don’t trust his competence
> Let the agent do the work or apply yourself
> No harm in being knowledgeable but that doesn’t mean getting paranoid at every stage
> You still have a long wait ahead of you
> ...


First for all thanks everyone for replying to my query. I know VAC doesn't have fixed time frame, I am prepared for that. Somehow everyone caught attention "I need to trust my agent" if getting second opinion is wrong this forum shouldn't be exist in first place right? asking question doesn't mean I am getting paranoid. anyways

NB in one of your post you have mentioned, need to press the IP button after replying to the mail, is this the same what I was asking about??
"I confirm I have provided information as requested" and submit my application.
because after reading your post only I thought I better clarify here. So far only replied to the mail
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...969-vac-2-payment-request-5.html#post15004906


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjsr said:


> First for all thanks everyone for replying to my query. I know VAC doesn't have fixed time frame, I am prepared for that. Somehow everyone caught attention "I need to trust my agent" if getting second opinion is wrong this forum shouldn't be exist in first place right? asking question doesn't mean I am getting paranoid. anyways
> 
> NB in one of your post you have mentioned, need to press the IP button after replying to the mail, is this the same what I was asking about??
> "I confirm I have provided information as requested" and submit my application.
> ...


I am sure your agent must have pressed the IP button when you have requested for the vac2 payment
If not ask him to do it

Cheers


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

I like to give update on my status so this may help others.

The mail received from immigration clearly mentioned that if I want to get the information from other organization I need to attach the evidence. (In that case I have to upload the mail and press IP.)

I checked with my agent he clearly said not required to attach the mail nor IP button once we proceed for VAC2 payment(just an email) as it is part of the immigration system. It did work for me. Maybe system changed now.

Exactly after one month they sent an invoice. I paid on the same date and then uploaded the receipt and pressed IP button.

Now waiting for my grant


----------



## rjsr (May 22, 2018)

Updating the status might be useful to others. After 85 days of waiting I got my grant


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

rjsr said:


> Updating the status might be useful to others. After 85 days of waiting I got my grant


Congrats and can you please share occupation, visa sub class, offshore or onshore


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask my agent to do on my behalf as he is taking care of my file.
> ...


No dear I am still waiting for invoice. Might be they have not seen my file yet as per offshore they are delaying the process.
What about you dear??


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> No dear I am still waiting for invoice. Might be they have not seen my file yet as per offshore they are delaying the process.
> What about you dear??


I got it in 40 days in Jan'20. Moved to Tassie in March but it's not been easy till now. I hope you can get yours soon mate. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > No dear I am still waiting for invoice. Might be they have not seen my file yet as per offshore they are delaying the process.
> ...


Great dear
Hopefully you get settle down soon. Have you got job and please start another thread and tell us about your journey. That will be great and helpful for others.


----------



## Al-Ashmori (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi All, 
Can someone advise?
I received the VAC2 payment request with the invoice on 28/08/2021, and I have paid the invoice on the same day, suppose the payment to appear in my Immiacount after they link the payment but since then I can't find the receipt of my payment in the account? replied to the same email that sends me the request and I received an auto-response but nothing about my inquiry. I'm a pit worry that my application will be delayed for no reason.

Anyone comes over this or how can I make sure that payment is received and my application is under consideration.

The status in my application is received

Thanks


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Al-Ashmori said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone advise?
> I received the VAC2 payment request with the invoice on 28/08/2021, and I have paid the invoice on the same day, suppose the payment to appear in my Immiacount after they link the payment but since then I can't find the receipt of my payment in the account? replied to the same email that sends me the request and I received an auto-response but nothing about my inquiry. I'm a pit worry that my application will be delayed for no reason.
> 
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore and please can you give some more details and today it's just 4/08/2021 and how can you say that you got request on 28 th of this month


----------



## Al-Ashmori (Aug 4, 2021)

Realy85 said:


> Are you onshore or offshore and please can you give some more details and today it's just 4/08/2021 and how can you say that you got a request on 28 th of this month


Sorry, that was a mistake it is 28/07/2021. I'm offshore. applying for 186 direct entry.


----------

